# Butcher



## Platdigger (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone heard from or know anything about our friend Butcher?
I see He has not checked in with the forum since the 11th.
And we all know that is out of character for him.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 25, 2014)

Platdigger said:


> Anyone heard from or know anything about our friend Butcher?
> I see He has not checked in with the forum since the 11th.
> And we all know that is out of character for him.



Yes - I posted the same question when he did not reply to a PM I sent him http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=21324#p220004

He finally answered my PM the other day (23rd) & apparently his computer had been hacked & he was unable to get on the forum for awhile

Kurt


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 25, 2014)

OH NO! Not his new computer!!!!!! :x That sucks! Let us know when you're back Richard.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 25, 2014)

Don't know if he fixed the PC, but he checked in again last night, October 24th, 2014, 7:18 pm.

Phil


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 25, 2014)

He's back on. I saw he was logged on last night and we exchanged PMs.

I don't think he had a problem with his computer. He said his IP address got blocked. He had access to everything else on the internet except the forum. I had it happen a couple of years ago. It turned out Maiahost had blocked my IP address. Butcher figured out the problem and changed his IP address to get back on. It will probably take him a little while to catch up on everything.

Dave


----------



## butcher (Oct 25, 2014)

I Back :lol: 
Sure missed you guys it was like I could visit any one, but my friends.


----------



## Smack (Oct 25, 2014)

Still haven't heard from eeTHer either, I sent him a pm a couple months ago but have heard nothing back. He last visited in April.

Good to see you back here Butcher.


----------



## Geo (Oct 25, 2014)

Glad to hear it wasn't something more serious. Welcome back. 8)


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 25, 2014)

Good to have you back, Butcher.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 25, 2014)

Glad to have you back brother !


----------



## Irons (Oct 26, 2014)

Don't scare us like that. :mrgreen:


----------



## kurtak (Oct 26, 2014)

yup - had me worried for a bit there to :!: 

good to see your back & that the problem was only electronic & not a personal misfortune

Kurt


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 27, 2014)

Good to see you back,Butcher!!!!!

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## butcher (Oct 28, 2014)

I just do not know what to say, I have spent years reading the posts you all have made, and have always appreciated the information you all have share with me, giving me the chance to study and learn a subject I have been interested in.

You all have taught me a lot, and have provided me with much more to study, I really appreciate what you all have done for this forum, to make it such a great place.

I do not normally get a chance to thank you all, for what all you have done, or get a chance to say how much respect I have for you guys, and for what you do for others to help them.

Thank you all, and thank goodness I can visit the forum again, to discuss and learn about precious metals with my friends.

PS keep up the good work, and stay safe, you all make this forum the best place in the world to learn this complicated science and art.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 29, 2014)

butcher said:


> I just do not know what to say, I have spent years reading the posts you all have made, and have always appreciated the information you all have share with me, giving me the chance to study and learn a subject I have been interested in.
> 
> You all have taught me a lot, and have provided me with much more to study, I really appreciate what you all have done for this forum, to make it such a great place.
> 
> ...



Same back to you Richard! You're the best! :mrgreen:


----------

